# How do i splice a USB cable to a cat 5



## usnfirefighter

I just bought a printer, but my wireless router doesn;t have a USB spot. I'm trying to splice a USB wire to a CAT 5 (or RJ45)plug.. How would I do this.. It's only going to run about 6 feet.


----------



## brian

you cant splice usb to cat. completely different protocols


----------



## usnfirefighter

I saw an adaptor kit at radio shack that allowed any usb to cannect to multiple other plugs ( i.e cat 5 plug, fire wire, phone line etc. ) I just didn't want to spend 35 dollars on it. but if it is not possilbe where could i find something that could work


----------



## Kesava

can you provide a link to it? i wouldnt have thought that was possible...


----------



## brian

it may be a usb exender but there is no way to do printing over usb....


also can you show the product if it is online


----------



## usnfirefighter

If you look at the adapters, all i need is the first one.. I have an old usb cable and cat 5 cable. I just thought it was possible to splice the 2 together..

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&kw=usb&numProdsPerPage=100&parentPage=search


----------



## usnfirefighter

oh the connector on the left..... (not the long wire)


----------



## brian

i think that allows you to have a cat5 to cat5 not cat5 to usb. that is what i am getting from it


----------



## PunterCam

It's possible, but you need a convertor box of some kind; I'm sure I've seen them around... You can't just use a convertor plug, usb and ethernet send information in completely difference ways I think - usb is limited to 16ft or something, there must be a reason for that


----------



## sniperchang

Alternatively, if your trying to set-up a networked printer, why not connect it to a PC and share the printer so networked computers can print from it.


----------



## ceewi1

Sound's to me like what you're after is a USB Print Server, you can't just splice the cables.

sniperchang's idea is a good one, the only disadvantage is that the PC that the printer is directly connected to needs to be turned on in order for any PCs to print to that printer.


----------



## DCIScouts

There are cables that have a Cat 5 end, and a USB end (the computer end, not the printer/device end).  I have one to interface my backup battery so that it will properly shut down my computer if it's on and the power goes out while I'm not at home.  It will shut down the computer in that event.  As for getting another cable, you can try contacting APC directly through their customer service line and see if you can purchase one from them.


----------



## CharmPeddler

brian said:


> it may be a usb exender but there is no way to do printing over usb....




umm...im hoping u ment to add...to cat five. cause, usb is for sure possible. actually, its the MAIN cable to use.


----------



## teamhex

brian said:


> "there is no way to do printing over usb...."



Ya might want to reword that.


----------



## hstylez

Can that be done?


----------

